# Compilado de proyectos univalle



## alex erazo ruiz (Abr 29, 2011)

*//*****************************//
//**        Universidad Del Valle     **//
//**           Originally by              **//
//**     Sr.Alexander Erazo Ruiz     **//
//**               Palmira                 **//
//**              Apr 2011                **//
//*****************************//*​




*Laboratorio 3 de circuitos integrados*
*Contenido*

Oscilador de onda cuadrada i triangular
Oscilador de onda exponencia
Oscilador puente de wien
Rectificador de precision de onda completa.
Oscilador de onda cuadrada con patron PWM
Ver el archivo adjunto ctos integrados.rar 

*Aplicación de los Filtros_Interruptor por Sonido* 
*Contenido*

Esquematico_ISIS
Ver el archivo adjunto interuptor por sonido.rar


*Laboratorio_ Electronica Basica*
*Contenido*

Condesador media
Media onda 
Onda completa 
Recortador
Tac central
PRACTICA_1y2_2010_A
Ver el archivo adjunto elec Basica.rar

*Fuente Variable con sistema de cortocircuito_Esquemático_ISIS*
*Contenido*

Esquematico_ISIS
Ver el archivo adjunto FUENTE VARIABLE CON SISTEMA DE CORTOCIRCUITO.rar


*Proyecto Final _ Algoritmia y Programación*
*Contenido*

Proyecto Final_Programa_Biblioteca Virtual
Proyecto Final_ Diagrama de flujo
Proyecto Final_ Manual del programa
Proyecto Final_neatbeans_proyect
Ver el archivo adjunto Algoritmia y Programacion .rar


* Técnicas Digitales_Sensor Infrarrojo*
*Contenido*

Fotodiodos emisor(sensor)_PCB_ARES
Fotodiodos Receptor(sensor)_PCB_ARES
Esquematico_Sensor Infrarrojo_ISIS
Ver el archivo adjunto Fotodiodos_emisor_receptor_ISIS_ARES.rar

* Microprocesadores2_Servos*
*Contenido*

Servos Manejados Con Timer0_pic16f877a
Ver el archivo adjunto SERVOS_PIC16F877_TIMER0.rar

_El Don más grande que podemos hacer a otros no es compartir con ellos nuestra riqueza, sino hacerles descubrir la propia._

*LA MEJOR PARA LOS MEJORES​*


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (May 5, 2011)

*amplificador con el TDA2005*

*
contenido*


amplificador de potencia Diseño en ares√

fuente Dual de alimentacion _del amplicador !√

amplificador de potencia Diseño en Isis√

Ver el archivo adjunto Fuente y amplificador.rar


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tutorial de Autómatas programables PLC*

*basico 1*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-2_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-3_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-4_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-5_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-6_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-7_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-8_med.flv

*Programacion escalera 2*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-2_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-3_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-4_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-5_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-6_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-7_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-8_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-9_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-10_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-11_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-2-12_med.flv


*depuracion 3*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-3-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-3-2_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-3-3_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-3-4_med.flv


*Familias 4*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-4-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-4-2_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-4-3_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-4-4_med.flv

* selección_ secuencia 5*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-5-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-5-2_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-5-3_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-5-4_med.flv


*Varios 5*

http://www.absatraining.com/videos/drives_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/historian_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/metrics_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/motion_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/plantpax_med.flv
http://www.google.com.mx/http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-1_med.flv
http://www.absatraining.com/videos/PLC-1-1_med.flv


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (Jun 6, 2011)

*Teclado No Matricial_Técnicas Digitales*

*Contenido*


Teclado No Matricial_ISIS
Teclado No Matricial_PCB_ARES
Laboratorio de Tecnicas Digitales_Teclado No Matricial_ISIS

Ver el archivo adjunto TECLADO.rar



			
				dcastibl1 dijo:
			
		

> buen aporte amigoo voy a empezar a leerloo gracias... una pregunta puedo publicar algunos en mi nuevo blog q cree?? PD: dandote los creditos claro esta!!



Claro que si amigo esa es la idea compartir los conocimientos  


> Lo mejor que podemos hacer por otro no es sólo compartir con él nuestras riquezas, sino mostrarle las suyas.


----------



## alex erazo ruiz (Nov 8, 2012)

Gracias a mi colega Javier Sheir Herrera aqui les dejo  la configuración de pines de un teclado matricial 3x4


----------



## vicentegarces (Dic 31, 2012)

necesito este vídeo alguien lo tiene? http://www.absatraining.com/videos/plantpax_med.flv

si es así, me lo podría enviar a 










, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------

